
A look at home routers, and a surprising bug in Linux/MIPS - walterbell
https://cyber-itl.org/2018/12/07/a-look-at-home-routers-and-linux-mips.html
======
jaclaz
TL;DR of the paper "Build Safety of Software in 28 Popular Home Routers, by
Parker Thompson and Sarah Zatko":

>These findings suggest an industry-wide failure to audit and test the
security of the software running on these products.

>Indeed, our review shows that even the most basic practices are being largely
ignored.

------
snaky
All you need to know choosing home routers - could you install OpenWRT on it,
or not.

